# 2018 Price Reductions Announced Today



## techmba (May 23, 2014)

2018 Price Reductions Announced Today 

http://www.autonews.com/article/20180104/RETAIL01/180109882/


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Well that’s kind of BS on VW’s part. Should’ve been that way from the start... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

Could not have happened at a better time. Our SE is on the truck to a dealer. Expecting to take delivery this week. New MSRP is already reflected on VW.com. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JoCoZa (Dec 12, 2017)

I know that's life, but that's a bummer. I basically paid MSRP for my SE then.


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

And I just bought an SE last Thursday. **** me.


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

Kinda bull sh!t they're not dropping the SEL-P price. Hopefully that will follow.


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

Very interesting. Obviously not selling as well as VW had hoped. 

I really want an SEL-P, but there are so many SEL's in my area that I think they will be forced to discount them heavily by summer. SEL to SEL-P now a $5K+ upgrade with the new pricing. It may be too hard for me to pass up a closeout deal on a SEL this summer.


----------



## mauislick (Aug 30, 2017)

glad I didn't pull the trigger on an SE...........I hoping the inventory of rattlers, hurricane survivors, glitchers gets sold through so I have a better chance of getting a decent one........


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

well. ****.

hahaha but i guess thats what we get for getting a new car as early as possible. i do not regret what i paid for mine (27k for SE/4Motion) but now that i am already thinking of trading it in....this will hurt me now.


----------



## Jetsurly (Sep 8, 2015)

WTF!? We just took delivery yesterday.... I wonder if i can argue with the dealer saying i want to return the car under what i hope is their return policy and then re-purchase. Or they can throw me some extra warranty or just cut me a check? Do people who purchased this week have any recourse? This makes me bitter, especially after our 2012 was a huge lemon and money-pit


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

Jetsurly said:


> WTF!? We just took delivery yesterday.... I wonder if i can argue with the dealer saying i want to return the car under what i hope is their return policy and then re-purchase. Or they can throw me some extra warranty or just cut me a check? Do people who purchased this week have any recourse? This makes me bitter, especially after our 2012 was a huge lemon and money-pit


I emailed my salesman last night so I'll let you know his response. I'm sure I'll have to go to his superior or try to contact VW directly in order to get some clarification.


----------



## pacepaperboy (Dec 19, 2017)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> well. ****.
> 
> hahaha but i guess thats what we get for getting a new car as early as possible. i do not regret what i paid for mine (27k for SE/4Motion) but now that i am already thinking of trading it in....this will hurt me now.


Just curious, why are you already thinking of trading it in? I'm strongly considering a SE/4Motion (tempted to SEL-P but think the $ difference with the now additional $2K won't make sense for me).


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

pacepaperboy said:


> Just curious, why are you already thinking of trading it in? I'm strongly considering a SE/4Motion (tempted to SEL-P but think the $ difference with the now additional $2K won't make sense for me).


cars have always been my thing. i used to have a GTI, but felt it was just too small and didnt like the feeling of being cramped (i came from a MINI Cooper S and DID NOT feel that way) then went into this Tiguan. now i feel it is just too big!

so i am wanting to get back into a GLI, or wait until the Arteon is released here in the states.

other than that, the Tiguan is still a great small SUV, i have no complaints about it. but as you stated, i do not feel that the added money for an SEL-P really warrants the price increase. the SE is a great trim level, it would be perfect if it had fender audio and LED option...but digress.


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

Jetsurly said:


> WTF!? We just took delivery yesterday.... I wonder if i can argue with the dealer saying i want to return the car under what i hope is their return policy and then re-purchase. Or they can throw me some extra warranty or just cut me a check? Do people who purchased this week have any recourse? This makes me bitter, especially after our 2012 was a huge lemon and money-pit


I get this as a knee-jerk reaction but at the end of the day, you paid $x for a vehicle and were happy with the deal - that hasn't changed. The dealer delivered on their contract with you so I doubt they will do anything, and to be fair they shouldn't have to.

Never, ever look back at prices because they always change, as do specs - no doubt the 2019 will have minor spec changes that make it a bit sweeter. And the 2020 will probably get more - you could go on like this forever but what's the point? Enjoy the great car you bought into and don't read this stuff!


----------



## richyrich999 (Oct 20, 2008)

FYI doesn't look like there's any corresponding change to Canadian prices so we get to be extra-pissy on this.


----------



## JoCoZa (Dec 12, 2017)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> well. ****.
> 
> hahaha but i guess thats what we get for getting a new car as early as possible. i do not regret what i paid for mine (27k for SE/4Motion) but now that i am already thinking of trading it in....this will hurt me now.


I didn't even think about how this will affect the value of the vehicle when I get rid of it, ouch.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

richyrich999 said:


> FYI doesn't look like there's any corresponding change to Canadian prices so we get to be extra-pissy on this.


Tiguan prices are more competitive in Canada than the US. Sales are much better too.


----------



## Jetsurly (Sep 8, 2015)

richyrich999 said:


> I get this as a knee-jerk reaction but at the end of the day, you paid $x for a vehicle and were happy with the deal - that hasn't changed. The dealer delivered on their contract with you so I doubt they will do anything, and to be fair they shouldn't have to.
> 
> Never, ever look back at prices because they always change, as do specs - no doubt the 2019 will have minor spec changes that make it a bit sweeter. And the 2020 will probably get more - you could go on like this forever but what's the point? Enjoy the great car you bought into and don't read this stuff!


Very good point. I appreciate you putting me back in line  Its not even my car lol, my wife drives it and is super happy with it. I just drove it for the first time about an hour ago lol


----------



## animest4r (Nov 2, 2012)

Talked to my guy at the dealership and he has not heard of this until i told him. So he was reading and said it looks like it refers only in the USofA. I told him if it will come to CANADA do i get some kind of price adjustments. He said, If there is any rebate to be had it would only be through VW directly not the dealership. So, i might just email VW Canada and find out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

On a related note



> VW U.S. sales chief quits amid falling deliveries
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...f-quits-amid-falling-deliveries-idUSKBN1EV0DO


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


>


Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lothareb (Sep 14, 2017)

I spoke to the sales manager at my local VW dealer here in San Diego County. They cannot get enough of the SEL or the SEL-P in stock, although they have a lot of the S and SE. I figure that might explain why there is no price drop on the upper end Tiguans


----------



## Iljata (Oct 14, 2017)

Not sure where this price cut vehicles are sold at, but prices in VA went significantly up since we purchased back in October.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Philip J. Fry (Jan 1, 2005)

This is a foolish knee-jerk reaction by VWoA. Instead of offering something like an aggressive rebate to give buyers the illusion of getting a better deal or offering 0% financing like the budget brands, they decide to just devalue the vehicles sitting on dealer lots where consumers will come in and negotiate anyway. If depreciation wasn’t bad enough... thanks VW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

How exactly is something devalued if it’s unsold on the lot? Isn’t its true value whatever market is willing to pay?

Sorry for the forthcoming rant. 

The car industry isn’t transparent about rebates. When something is discounted on amazon you see a clear indication of old price and discount. With car dealers the shopping experience is a pain in the neck. VW.com will show you MSRP, always. So if I was just price shopping on face value Tiguan priced higher than segment average. 

You need to geek out with TrueCar or some other site that tracks actual transaction prices. That’s already “more work” for average shopper. 

Then you get to local dealer level. In our town dealers advertised anywhere from $1500 to $4000 off on the same configuration of Tig SE. What kind of stupidity is that from brand perspective? Some of that discount must be coming from corporate - if that’s the case, spell it out and make that anount consistent across all dealers. Otherwise it leaves me wondering if dealer offering 2k is holding out on consumer, which perpetuates “stealership” perception. 

Personally I would prefer to do away with dealers for new car sales (used is murkier, so fine). Dealers are merely there to explain new product to customers, like Apple store or Tesla sales people. Price is set at manufacturer level like iPhone. You can go to website pick your configuration and you get a list of dealers (stores) that have that product available for pick up OR wait time for factory order. Just like buying an iPhone. 

You get a clear screen at checkout that spells out finance options and discounts. There is cash incentive that was offered to us for financing at 4% vs 1.9% or whatever promo APR. Spell that out on vw.com when I use the configurator. Otherwise dealers use that to advertise lowest price but that’s not the price when you come into salesman’s office. 

At the end of the day this model doesn’t make me feel like “VW is a great deal”. It reinforces the negative stereotype about buying a car. At the end of transaction I feel frustrated either because I wasted my life negotiating lowest price or because I leave wondering if I got screwed. Contrast this with emotion involved leaving Apple store with your new iPhone. You’re jazzed about the product and brand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Philip J. Fry (Jan 1, 2005)

@bateau I think you’re oversimplifying important parts of how this all works. For example, look up the concepts of ‘floor plan financing’ and ‘dealer holdback’ if you aren’t familiar with them. I agree with some of the points you make, but then it’s unclear if you’re arguing for the current process and negotiating at dealers (i.e. true value whatever market is willing to pay) vs. the same price and promotions for everyone (i.e. like buying an iPhone).

How is it devalued? Every US Tiguan owner will now have a slightly lower baseline for the maximum value of their car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

@Fry I prefer the iPhone model of shopping. I do realize that inventory management of cars is vastly more complicated than smaller goods like iPhones or major appliances. Additionally, I realize that most car buyers are shopping a monthly payment, which is a complicated function of aquisition cost, trade-in value and APR. 

I would prefer to have more predictable acquisition cost.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

Philip J. Fry said:


> @bateau I think you’re oversimplifying important parts of how this all works. For example, look up the concepts of ‘floor plan financing’ and ‘dealer holdback’ if you aren’t familiar with them. I agree with some of the points you make, but then it’s unclear if you’re arguing for the current process and negotiating at dealers (i.e. true value whatever market is willing to pay) vs. the same price and promotions for everyone (i.e. like buying an iPhone).
> 
> How is it devalued? Every US Tiguan owner will now have a slightly lower baseline for the maximum value of their car.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that a more affordable quality car will hold better value than any expensive car. The owners who paid more for the car (before price reduction) will not get any more of a hit on resale value and depreciation than the owners who bought it after, in fact, it may help them lose less overtime as the car becomes more popular.


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

I just wanted to follow up on this thread. I bought by Tiguan SE on 12/28/17 and on 1/4/18 the price cuts were announced. I contacted my dealership and they refused to offer any compensation so they directed me to call VWoA customer service. I contacted VWoA on 1/15 after my VW Credit account was fully setup and was given the same answer, VW would not offer any sort of compensation. Fast forward to yesterday (2/6), a VWoA customer service manager contacted me about my call earlier in the month. She again emphasized that I would not receive any sort of monetary compensation due to the price cuts, BUT VW is now offering to pay for my 10, 20, and 30k services. I mentioned that the dealership is already paying for my 10k service so VWoA is also sending me a $100 Visa giftcard.

I'm really quite shocked I received any sort of compensation from VWoA and I wanted to share my experience in case any of you are in the same situation. :thumbup:


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

dmg924 said:


> I just wanted to follow up on this thread. I bought by Tiguan SE on 12/28/17 and on 1/4/18 the price cuts were announced. I contacted my dealership and they refused to offer any compensation so they directed me to call VWoA customer service. I contacted VWoA on 1/15 after my VW Credit account was fully setup and was given the same answer, VW would not offer any sort of compensation. Fast forward to yesterday (2/6), a VWoA customer service manager contacted me about my call earlier in the month. She again emphasized that I would not receive any sort of monetary compensation due to the price cuts, BUT VW is now offering to pay for my 10, 20, and 30k services. I mentioned that the dealership is already paying for my 10k service so VWoA is also sending me a $100 Visa giftcard.
> 
> I'm really quite shocked I received any sort of compensation from VWoA and I wanted to share my experience in case any of you are in the same situation. :thumbup:


whoa! thats awesome!


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

It's nice to know VW is taking care of some customers, just got a quote from VW leasing, unfortunately they control their interests rates, and they are quoting 26% on the Tiguan..... THa'ts if your FICO score is excellent.


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

SICKVDUB1 said:


> It's nice to know VW is taking care of some customers, just got a quote from VW leasing, unfortunately they control their interests rates, and they are quoting 26% on the Tiguan..... THa'ts if your FICO score is excellent.


That seems way off. What money factor are they quoting you?


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

mynewtiguan said:


> That seems way off. What money factor are they quoting you?


It is high, but from what i just saw it's the norm in Mexico to do those kind of financing schemes, everywhere i've looked the CAT (Anual Total Cost- It's a mixture of all the damn commissions hidden fees, even the cost of opening your credit) from many banking institutions and the norm is anywhere between 19%-31%, given the fact that the dollar has gained strength, it's election year, and the fact that our dumbass president has bent over the whole country and the economy has made this the way of purchasing vehicles. 5 years ago top interest rate was 15% and that was taking a bath on them. It's still unbelievable that for a VENTO my brother got quoted 17% of the damn interest. 

To give you an idea. 

20% down payment on a 440k Pesos (24K USD) that's about 90K plus insurance (yes financing tells you that you have to finance through them) the commission to open up the credit, and some other bs fees was 109K (6K USD) just for down payment. 
11,000 pesos per month (611 USD). 

The only way to reduce your CAT or interest rate would be to finance the vehicle for 36months and dropping close to 45% of the total cost of the vehicle. 

Now leasing, wow that was another low blow i got. 

The initial cost was around 27,000 Pesos (1500 USD) the monthly payment was close to 500USD, interest rate was 17% still high but i was willing to live with that, i said eff it, what if i drop 100K pesos (dumb mistake on leasing i know but i wanted to test the waters) what's my monthly payment looking like, payment went down 2k pesos, about 100USD, all in all i told the salesperson thank you so much for the bottled waters the test drive, but there is no way in hell i'm paying that much money on interest for a car that will depreciate so fast that by the time i'm done paying the car i would have been close to 100K USD and the price would be a 1/3 of the original msrp.


----------

